# un logiciel pr enregistrer de la musique ?



## serenla (5 Septembre 2007)

Bjr, qqun pourrais me conseiller un logiciel qui me permeterais d'enregistrer des sons externes ( de la musique, du piano ) ?
J'ai un macbook, et j'ai acheté un micro Sony, on m'a dit qu'il ne manquais plus qu'a télécharger un logiciel, mais..... voila je ne sais pas ou en télécharger un qui tiene la route.


Merci


----------



## Bernard53 (5 Septembre 2007)

Vous pouvez essayer Audacity, c'est un freeware, mais il y en a d'autres.

Salutations.


----------



## monvilain (5 Septembre 2007)

Salut et bievenue &#224; toi!

Regarde dans le forum "application" il y &#224; un fil sur "logitheque du switcher" pour avoir tous les bons softs. ici

De plus, utilise la fonction "recherche" et tu verras que c'est ultra-trait&#233; dans beaucoup de sujets...

je te pr&#233;conise AUDACITY (acquisition de sons externes)


----------



## monvilain (5 Septembre 2007)

Bernard53, on a repondu en meme temps..


----------



## serenla (7 Septembre 2007)

Ok, merci bcp je vais essayer ça de suite^^


----------

